# fish cakes?



## ro-h2o (Feb 21, 2005)

Who has the best fish cake recipe?


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*best of show*

The Vietnamise have the best. IMHO


----------



## Brooksobx (Feb 10, 2008)

When all else fails, Old Bay has a great crab cake mix that is excellent when you substitute your fish de jour for the crab meat. If you use fresh striper you'll never use crab again!


----------



## OtterPop (Oct 24, 2006)

Best I have found .. I like capers with chicken dishes but as for this , The little surprizes I could do without and leave them out.




Barefoot Contessa Crabcakes

2 tablespoons butter
2 tablespoons olive oil
3/4 cup finely diced red onions
4 stalks small diced celery
1/2 cup small diced red bell pepper
1/2 cup small diced yellow bell pepper
1/4 cup finely minced flat leaf parsley
1 tablespoon capers, drained
1/4 teaspoon Tabasco sauce
1/2 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
1 1/2 teaspoon Old Bay seasoning
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1/2 pound lump crab meat, drained and picked over ( I USE 2 CANS OF SALMON, small cans)
1/2 cup plain dry breadcrumbs
1/2 cup good Mayonnaisw ( I use Hellman's)
2 teaspoon Dijon mustard
2 extra large eggs, beaten ( I use just one egg)

Place the oil and butter in pan. Add the onion, celery, bell peppers, parsley, capers, Tabasco sauce, Worcestershire, Old Bay, salt & pepper in a large saute pan over medium low heat, cook until vegetables are soft, about 15 minutes. Take off heat and let cool.
In a large bowl break the crab meat ( salmon) into small pieces and toss with the bread crumbs, mayo, mustard & egg. Add the cooked vegetable mixture and mix well. Cover and chill in refrigerator for about 30 minutes.
Shape into bite size crab ( salmon) cakes. I shape mine a little bit bigger.
Heat 4 tablespoon butter and 1/4 cup olive oil in large saute pan over medium heat. Add the crab ( salmon) cakes and fry for about 4 /5 minutes on each side, until browned. Drain on paper towles & keep warm until ready to serve.
I know it has several steps in it, but it really is not hard to make and the cooked onion & celery really make a difference. I don't use the bell peppers and parsley.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Try yogurt instead of mayo, of for a twist use sour cream. This is a greek style of cooking, use dill seed, taragon and cilantro as spicing options (now those spices aren't greek but the mix sure is good.)


----------



## ro-h2o (Feb 21, 2005)

*for catfish*

I have been catching coolers full of bluecats and the fish cakes I have made with them are " a little fishy" if you know what I am saying. BTW I can't wait for striper season, mixed in with the cats have been some impressive 30 plus inch striped crab eaters!


----------

